# RI Civil War Button, Red Glass, and a Pochets Patent Shotglass/Bottle Stopper!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 22, 2017)

I found these items from past months but I thought I should show them. First is a R.I. Civil War Button. the back says D. Evans Attleboro, Mass. Next is a Red Glass cup which I belive is salt cellar. Finally a unusual Pochets Patent combination bottle stopper and shotglass. If anyone has info on the pochets patent bottle stopper and shotglass please tell me. 

Thanks
-PlaneDiggerCam


----------

